# Looking for Windows 7-10 VPS



## Mardaki (May 4, 2017)

Hi,

i`m looking for VPS which has Win 7 or 10 with sounds drivers installed 8 GB RAM, 4 Core and unlimited bandwidth.

anyone know where can get this?

Thanks


----------



## Jonathan (May 4, 2017)

You could check out BuyVM, though I'm not too familiar with their Windows offerings.


----------



## Lee (May 4, 2017)

A long established one, http://winity.io/ the plans don't show exactly what you want however contact them, they will no doubt do custom plans.


----------



## raindog308 (May 4, 2017)

Mardaki said:


> Hi,
> i`m looking for VPS which has Win 7 or 10 with sounds drivers installed 8 GB RAM, 4 Core and unlimited bandwidth.



I don't think I've ever seen sound drivers as a VPS requirement before  I'm that's some kind of software dependency.


----------



## arussell (May 4, 2017)

Technically you're not supposed to be able to get desktop versions of Windows (e.g. 7, 10) on a VPS due to the way that Microsoft's SPLA licensing works, but you can enable the Desktop Experience role on Windows Server and it's basically the same.

We support this under Windows Server 2016 (which is the server edition of Windows 10), as well as 2012 R2 and 2008 R2 on our HVM Cloud Server range.


----------



## ChrisM (May 18, 2017)

Mardaki said:


> Hi,
> 
> i`m looking for VPS which has Win 7 or 10 with sounds drivers installed 8 GB RAM, 4 Core and unlimited bandwidth.
> 
> ...



Are you planning on using it for some type of Media processing? If so it might better in the long run to workout something local.


----------



## ParkInHost (Jun 22, 2017)

We can provide the vps. Lets discuss on your sound drivers and contract.

Email us at [email protected]


----------



## ServerOutlet (Jun 22, 2017)

I provide in Europe. Managed cost 40€ at month, windows license included.


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 8, 2017)

@Mardaki any particular reason to use a Windows VPS, just curious here as you might be well of porting the APP (if any) to Linux as you get more for your money when using
Linux based VPSs..


----------



## HaBangNet (Jul 9, 2017)

not much provider offering win vps, do you got any prefer location?


----------



## norival1992 (Jul 11, 2017)

You can use on a virtual environment any Windows you like, but you have to have the following: Software Assurance and Multi Volume Licensing.The specs you mention are acceptable too. Any preference for a location? And your budget?


----------

